# Is it love ?



## edlynn13 (Dec 21, 2012)

im a 38 year old woman. at 21 i was a single mother of a beautiful baby girl. I just devoted my life to her. I rarely dated and went out . I guess hoping for my daughters father to come back to me. He was a great love in my life. in 2005 while at work i met my now husband. He was from a different city and we wold talk daily on the phone. So we became a couple. on october 2006 he suffered a motorcycle accident and lost his right leg. I ran to his side and comforted him. ON New years 2007 he proposed and I accepted. Helping him through his recovery process. I was the only one working, as little as 2 weeks we were fighting like cats and dogs. I got pregnant and had a miscarriage. Got pregnant again and hada my beautiful baby boy on 2008. He suffered respiratory complications. (now with asthma) point is, im tired of fighting. I was more than decided to leave him 2 years ago and here i am still in this relationship. I love him but im not in love with him. I want to feel like my first love. Theres no buterflies, hate the sex with him. He annoys me. We could talk great and joke around but in an instant i can hate him. Im so sad, my oldest daughter sees me. I gained more than 50 lbs since i got married. Dont dress the same. Ive let go of myself.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

It's a new year, and time to start working on YOU. Time to realize you are a great person that needs just a little tweaking.

Start an exercise program and start eating healthy. Get rid of those extra pounds and tone up. Then, not only buy some new exciting clothes but get rid of the old ones. 

By getting reid of the old clothes, you are making a committment to yourself to stay the smaller you. 

Also, find something you like to do just for you. Something fun or rewarding in some way.

Now! The new you will have the conifdence to decide (and act on) what the rest of your life will be.


----------

